# Chambering Issues



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I just got done loading up some onece fired win brass form my AR 25 wssm go to shoot a ladder test and the bolt won't close all the way. I FL sized the brass with a lee die. Came home took some brand new never been fired win brass bad up a dummy roundusing the same specs and the bolt closes just fine. Is it possible my die isnt resizing the last 1/4'' of the brass or maye I just have a tight chamber? Out of options any help would be great.

Knutson


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Could be a tight chamber, could be that the brass is expanding a little more than normal due to being fired in an AR.

A lot of my buddies that reload for their 223 AR's use a small base resizing die to compensate for that exact issue.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

You might check to see if the primers are seating properly! I had that problem once on my bolt action Rem 700. I was lucky and only had a few rounds to pull and repair.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Definately isnt the primers. i think sodak might be onto something. Maybe being its an AR the brass is expanding a bit more because the chamber starts to open as soon as you fire. But wouldnt the reloading die put it back into spec?


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

It was just a thought. I have been reloadig for years (rifle, pistol & shotshell) and have come across a lot of different problems. Hope you find out for sure whats causing yours. :beer:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If you are sizing and pushing your datum line back a couple thousanths and it still does not fit you will need a small base die. In some semi-autorifles a small base die is what is needed. Most rifles you can get away with a standard full length die.

Chuck Norris' first job was as a paperboy. There were no survivors.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Any help on where you can get such a die?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, first make sure you are getting the resizer set up correctly. Most call for turning it down to the shell holder, and then 1/4 turn more or something like that, you have to check the directions of your particular dies. I know it sounds stupid, but sometimes an 1/8th of a turn can cause issues.

Possibly look at another brand of die, some manufacturers may be a bit tighter.

I couldn't find a small base resizer in the usual places for 25 WSSM, so if it's necessary it may have to be a special order from one of the manufacturers. I would think with more of the AR and Auto platforms being chambered for this round it might be in the works. There were others in the WSM and WSSM family out there.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well a I fixed the problem. I turned the die down another 1/4 turn and now the shells chamber fine. I guess the shoulder just wasnt getting pushed back enough.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Good to see you got things figured out!

I had some chambering issues last night in my DPMS LR-260 that made me think about this post to see if you got it TKO. I purchased 300 rds of R-P and FC brass 2.25 years ago(when I ordered the rifle from DPMS) and had forgotten about it until the rifle came in Monday. I got every thing ready to go, and had a case with a seated bullet to check for any seating depth issues. Damn thing wouldn't chamber. Almost broke my fingers trying to get the charging handle back to eject the round. I instantly jumped online looking for the best price on some new Norma or Hornady .260 brass when I remembered(I think I am a little slow some times!) the brass was from oncefiredbrass.com and I needed to fl size, not just neck size as I do with new brass. Ran all the brass through the FL die and presto, every thing worked great!

Glad every thing worked out for both of us!!


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Don't forget to check the OAL once you have resized your brass. Exceeding that can result in a "crimp" as the round chambers and the neck of the shell enters the forcing cone. That can create dangerous pressure.
Good luck with your loading.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I trimmed it all before I chamfer and deburred it, and after FL sizing only one of the 50 I resized had gotten any longer. This one grew .004 but none of the others did. They all chambered, shot,and ejected quite well!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Glad to see you got it figured out. Don't feel alone on the issue. For all of us that spend much time reloading it seems like once or twice a year there is an issue where you sit there scratching your head and then when you figure it out, it's like crap, I should have seen that right away.

We all have been there and done that.


----------

